# Areopress to espresso



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok so I originally signed up to find out about grinders for Areopress and v60.

Now I am thinking I want to try and espresso machine my main thoughts would be to buy a classic to learn on (used maybe)

Then I think I will spend more on grinder maybe a Eureka Mignon that way if I upgrade the espresso machine I don't need to upgrade the grinder too?

What are people's opinion? What if I spend some more?

Thanks for advice

Rich


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Rich

As was discussed in your other thread, a Classic and a Mignon is a great starter package and the Mignon will out last the Gaggia.

If you're looking at a new Mignon, you're also in the ball park for a used Mazzer Mini or Super Jolly.

Size and availability will be the major concerns. I have an SJ and a Classic and I can safely tell you that if you remove the tray and the hopper from the SJ it is still larger than the entire Gaggia Classic and weighs a ton. Add the hopper and it's over twice the height of the Classic.

You will get lots of advice here, much of which will boil down to something along the lines of "it's always worth spending more money on a better grinder". But remember, we don't know how much money you have to spend (and giving us a budget doesn't tell us that either - £300 might be not very much or really all you can stretch too) and the reason a Classic paired with an MC2 or Mignon is such a popular starter setup is because it's relatively cheap, relatively small and could last you many years.

You need to be careful with phrases like "Then I think I will spend more on grinder maybe a Eureka Mignon that way if I upgrade the espresso machine I don't need to upgrade the grinder too?". You never need to upgrade your grinder, but buying a better grinder is a sensible way of future proofing and will give you a bigger increase in quality and flavour than upgrading your espresso machine.

Overall, if you've got the money, a Classic and a Mignon would be a good place to start and should see you through several years of use.


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

Hi Rich,

I have a classic and a mini Mazzer. The Mazzer is not too big and if you remove the hopper it fits under the kitchen cupboards. I single dose with beans in the neck of the grinder and when I'm not using it, I store the tamper in the neck of the grinder, it just fits nicely. Good luck.

Martin


----------



## jimgrant (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a gaggia classic but also use v60 and aeropress,my grinder is an anfim mini on demand which I'm now wanting to upgrade to a mazzer,although the anfim does a great job the mazzer is what I really wanted in first place.think I'm saying hold of and get a mazzer.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm sort of in the same boat - Joined as a side benefit of looking at automating the daily hand-crank for two coffee's first thing in the morning - my kids call it the coffee dance ;-)

Cant help (yet) but having lurked for a while it seems like the Classic is the beast to get... not really made my mind up yet on the grinder but will watch (this) and others with interest!


----------

